#ubuntu-ke 2011-04-11
<ebel> moring
<ebel> *morning
#ubuntu-ke 2013-04-08
<tony_math> Time zone difference... looks like nobody's home.
<tony_math> Anyone tried out 12.10?
#ubuntu-ke 2014-04-07
<joshwambua> anyone home?
#ubuntu-ke 2014-04-08
 * joshwambua serves some tea, and cookies
#ubuntu-ke 2014-04-11
<wamari> hi
<wamari> anyone here
